# Neverending Level Game



## SkateTracker (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.levelgame.net/

Pretty fun game, I'm stumped on level 65 right now.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 3, 2008)

Argh, this game took away my sound..?
Before I played it I had sound, now, theres nothing!
Wtf?


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2008)

I didn't try the game, but Daniel, if you go into your control panel, and sond, it you'll probably find it's put some of the dials down automatically. Some things to that to your computer for no apparent reason.


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 4, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Argh, this game took away my sound..?
> Before I played it I had sound, now, theres nothing!
> Wtf?



Hmm, that's weird. That didn't happen to me, try what Dene said to do, if that doesn't work, reset your computer maybe? Sorry about that man.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm stuck on 14...


----------



## Leo (Apr 4, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I'm stuck on 14...



Which one was that?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 4, 2008)

Restarted my computer, now I have sound back, but it might of been some stupid thing that I did.

I got to level 37 though.


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 4, 2008)

Stuck on 105 now.



Leo said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm stuck on 14...
> ...



Encrypted, oh my!

Think invisi-text Hadley.


----------



## Leo (Apr 5, 2008)

Currently stuck on 41, this reminds me of notpr0n, a much much harder game but is like this one. 

Edit: Past 41, progressing fast


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 5, 2008)

this is like the impossible quiz 1 and 2 only not as awesome. its fun though


----------



## Leo (Apr 7, 2008)

Level 57 now, hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 7, 2008)

This one is a lot cooler.

http://www.totallytricky.co.uk/riddle/ame.php


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Apr 7, 2008)

That's nothing. ^ Try this. 

http://www.quest.i-poon.com/


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 8, 2008)

thats also nothing 

Try impossible quiz here
http://www.notdoppler.com/theimpossiblequiz.php

then if u somehow live through that, try impossible quiz 2 
http://www.notdoppler.com/theimpossiblequiz2.php


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2008)

I got to about number 20, but I just don't have time for it, starting from the beginning again just to lose on some silly bogus question is too tedius for me.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 8, 2008)

I've beaten the impossible quiz before. I've tried to do it again but 106 always gets me...

On the first quiz I'm on 23, it asked for a year in the 20th century that has digits that add up to 23...I put 1994, 1985, 1976, etc., and didn't pass it...what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Leo (Apr 9, 2008)

Chart out all of the possibles (can't be lower than the 50s) and their inverses, thats how I had to find it. Only 6-8 possibilities if I remember right.

Ex: 1958 - 1985
1967 - 1976

You should notice a pattern in 19xy - 19xy if you want to do less thinking.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 14, 2008)

I already did all the possible years before and none of them worked...


----------



## Leo (Apr 14, 2008)

hmm, you must not have.. 

1949 - 1994
1958 - 1985
1967 - 1976

It should be one of those 6


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lived through the impossible quiz with zero deaths and no skips used. (apart from the last question)
I did cheat on Q 106, you just hold down click and you can do whatever you want. 
If u don't believe me then look at my avatar.


----------

